# Sex poll (brutal honesty)



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

Once you have sex with someone, do you lose interest in them?

_poll
noun \ˈpōl\
: an activity in which several or many people are asked a question or a series of questions in order to get information about what most people think about something

: the record of votes that were made by people in an election
_


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

No. I don't. Why would I?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a feeling this would be very uncommon for women. Unless you met her in a bar and she was slightly drunk.


----------



## Lone Drifter (Jul 10, 2014)

But poll is not poll?


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Opposite really. Why? Do men lose interest?...cause they always seem to be gone all of the sudden after sex.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

After a while 
But then that's why I'm 38 not married and single


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

felicshagrace said:


> Opposite really. Why? Do men lose interest?...cause they always seem to be gone all of the sudden after sex.


Yeah some men like the chase and challenge of getting a woman in bed with him. And after that just lose and real motivation to continually pursue that girl cause in his mind he has already won.

Obviously that can be easily avoided if the woman understands these tactics of men. Can see if the guy is interested in her more than just sexually.


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Never had sex before.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Ya i lose interest in a chick after i masturbate thinking about her.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Only if the sex was really, really bad or his penis was very small.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

So...where is the poll?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

felicshagrace said:


> Opposite really. Why? Do men lose interest?...cause they always seem to be gone all of the sudden after sex.


Same, usually sex strengthens the bond for me.

And some possible reasons might be: they like the variety of sleeping with a lot of different girls, they sort of see women as a "goal" and they like the challenge of trying to get her into bed, the sex wasn't as good as they were expecting, or they were only interested in casual "fun" in the first place but pretend to be seriously interested in the girl so she'll put out.


----------



## mdw41820 (Jan 29, 2015)

It depends really. 
But I do always seem to fall into one extreme or the other.
It's either I lose interest in them completely - or I become obsessed and can't get enough of them.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Same, usually sex strengthens the bond for me.
> 
> And some possible reasons might be: they like the variety of sleeping with a lot of different girls, they sort of see women as a "goal" and they like the challenge of trying to get her into bed, the sex wasn't as good as they were expecting, or they were only interested in casual "fun" in the first place but pretend to be seriously interested in the girl so she'll put out.


Yea, basically they're dicks who leave girls with trust issues.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, you see them without makeup on and all defiled with bodily fluid, feces and stench.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

M0rbid said:


> Yeah, you see them without makeup on and *all defiled with bodily fluid, feces and stench*.


Bro what kind of "sex" are you having? wtf...

I don't lose interest. I had a ONS when I was about 19 and I totally fell for her. I was persistent. We were actually bf/gf for a couple of months lmao.

Every other woman I've had sex with, with the exception of two other ONSs, I had relationships with. I understand some guys use girls, like it's better than using your hand, to them, just hit it and quit it. I've never been that way, I've always wanted more than that. I'm just weird I guess *shrug*


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Don't have much experience in this area but I would say probably not unless something came up during sex that made me uncomfortable with him. Sex isn't an end-goal of mine, I'm not talking to guys to try to get sex, it's just something that happens on the path of getting to know someone.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

If she isn't attractive and I was just doing it to get off. Then after we do it a few times I lose interest because I want attraction and an emotional connection, not just sex. I treat them special while I'm with them and don't lie or make promises. But it's pretty clear to both people usually when it's short term fun with nowhere to go.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> Yea, basically they're dicks who leave girls with trust issues.


Or you could just be a bit more discerning and not blame/judge others.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Bored Alien said:


> Or you could just be a bit more discerning and not blame/judge others.


What she said shows pretty damn good judgement though... She's being very discerning, and accurate.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

This makes no sense :con


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

They're just living their lives. No need to judge them and cast labels on them out if bitterness that you made a mistake.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, although in the back of my mind I already knew I wasn't that interested to begin with for this reason or that


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

No. Generally, the more I sleep with someone, the more attached I get.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no. if i'm interested in someone and then have sex i become more interested and my sex drive increases.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't had sex before but I don't imagine I would want to stop, unless he was disgusted at my body or wasn't happy with the sex.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Bored Alien said:


> Or you could just be a bit more discerning and not blame/judge others.


Yea...you're right. I guess i can't blame guys for what they do, how they like to **** with your feelings then ditch after they get what they want...oh well, they don't matter anyway i guess. I was just stupid enough to allow it to happen. He played a good game though haha good job!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I usually lose interest _before_ I have sex.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> or they were only interested in casual "fun" in the first place but pretend to be seriously interested in the girl so she'll put out.


I wish guys would stop doing this, because this is why women initially don't trust what any guy says in these situations.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Quite the opposite (therefore the answer is No). But then I don't have sex lightly anyway. Sex to me is incredibly boring if there is no emotional investment along with the physical. I'd need to know she's a certain kind of woman i'd enjoy having in my bed beforehand to truly enjoy myself and her and all that. Don't get me wrong, I love sex in and of itself, and would ideally have it ever day, but not with some random chick i'd never see again after that. Had a one night stand a few months back. My first and last one if I can help it. 
If I want to just get off... I have hands for that. Not that any woman believes you when you say this though, but whatever.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

*Tally thus far...*

So, as of the beginning of 2/9/2015 we officially have
NO (I do not lose interest after sex)= 11 people

YES (I do lose interest after sex)= 3 people

OFFERED A RESPONSE THAT NEITHER ANSWERED YES OR NO= 13 people


----------



## abc1234 (May 2, 2014)

ohhh it's sex poll....thank god! i read it as Sex doll (brutal honesty)


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Never had it and if i did, i would want it with someone i'm with


----------



## Drewwerd (Feb 9, 2015)

I used to when I was in my early 20's. Back then I didn't really understand that I craved intimacy with someone; being close and alleviating loneliness, but I couldn't stand being emotionally vulnerable with anyone. So once I had sex and felt better, I usually lost interest to avoid any emotional vulnerability. Now I just do the opposite; emotions first, then sex. Saves me drama, stress and feeling like an *******.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

No.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

M0rbid said:


> Yeah, you see them without makeup on and all defiled with bodily fluid, feces and stench.





TenYears said:


> Bro what kind of "sex" are you having? wtf...


^^This was pretty much my reaction as well :teeth


----------



## social worker (Sep 15, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Same, usually sex strengthens the bond for me.
> 
> And some possible reasons might be: they like the variety of sleeping with a lot of different girls, they sort of see women as a "goal" and they like the challenge of trying to get her into bed, the sex wasn't as good as they were expecting, or they were only interested in casual "fun" in the first place but pretend to be seriously interested in the girl so she'll put out.


Dammit, they're on to us!


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

:um


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Usually before, because I can't talk to them I just look at them for 6 months making them feel really uncomfortable then I think screw this I'ma gonna get me some beer and type stuff on the internet :idea


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

no probably not, i was probably interested in him before to even have sex with him though


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> Opposite really. Why? Do men lose interest?...cause they always seem to be gone all of the sudden after sex.


Our mood suddenly changes within seconds of achieving an orgasm & we have no control over it. We go from being sprung like a cat in a heat to having no interest being around a sexual partner.

Disclaimer: I'm speaking in the context of "casual sex" & not sex in a committed relationship.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I wish guys would stop doing this, because this is why women initially don't trust what any guy says in these situations.


That's only b/c a majority of women explicitly state they have no interest in "casual fun" but a lot of men will find a way to get into the panties by all means necessary.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Kcnca said:


> Once you have sex with someone, do you lose interest in them?
> 
> _poll
> noun \ˈpōl\
> ...


I wouldn't say you lose interest in them, you just lose interest in sex for a while. And, during that while, somebody new might come along.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

MildSA said:


> Our mood suddenly changes within seconds of achieving an orgasm & we have no control over it. We go from being sprung like a cat in a heat to having no interest being around a sexual partner.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm speaking in the context of "casual sex" & not sex in a committed relationship.


I see. I'm not a guy so i don't understand what its like. So i hate to "hate" and not trust guys for what they do but damn!...so, do guys not mean anything bad by what they do?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

No. Once it happened it made me feel even closer to him actually and even more interested.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> I see. I'm not a guy so i don't understand what its like. So i hate to "hate" and not trust guys for what they do but damn!...so, do guys not mean anything bad by what they do?


The best way to find out would be make note of how guys treat you when they aren't necessarily trying to get laid. Guys who are quick to ask you out or start flirting from the moment you meet them are most likely womanizers thus they are simply playing the odds by hollaring at every women they meet hoping to get laid. Thus, once they get in your pants they have no incentive to wine and dine you & will get flustered if you don't pick up you purse & leave the morning after.

A person who's genuinely interested in a relationship isn't going to wine & dine you until they get to know you & won't be overtly pushy about getting in your pants ASAP b/c they understand that time is on their side & that will eventually happen down the line.


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

only if they arent relationship material


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Not much experience here...but my guess is that if a guy is ONLY interested in sex and gratification..then he will most likely not stick around unless the girl agrees to a fwb or causual relationship type thing..


----------



## Stookified666 (Jan 6, 2015)

For me it depends..I mean if im dating someone its hard to keep it more exciting. I am def still interested but if its too stagnant than yes sometimes I will lose interest for a while.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I've never taken sex lightly and had casual sex. If it isn't "personal" and mutually desirable, the first time is usually a bit awkward and a bit of a discovery process to see if there needs to be some learning and adjustments to make it all it can be. On just a few occasions did I feel that this woman is probably not gonna work out and the first was the last. So, it depends. Some of the things that turn me off are bragging before hand how good they are at a technique and then showing just the opposite, another is accepting head but either not doing it because they think like a child and say it's disgusting or treat me like I'm a child and that I'm gonna cum in their mouth the second they put it in. There are lots of other little things of compatibility that can result in a dropping out of infatuation--bad odors, she zigs when I zag and vice versa, bad kisser--no tongue or too much too soon, insincerity in manner and tenderness. I had one that insisted I not look while she gave me head--wtf? That's part of the thrill. Some women will tell you they came or even came a few times but they made no sound or gesture of climax. I lose interest if it's such a question mark. With someone like that, have them as a FWB is as far as it wil likely go--assuming you and she like each others company and she remains interested. But I'd much rather the kind you can be sure are having serious orgasms.

Sex is only really fulfilling with someone who is right for you and enters into a real partnership--spoken or unspoken. The sensitivity to each others wants just naturally builds without need for instruction.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

felicshagrace said:


> I see. I'm not a guy so i don't understand what its like. So i hate to "hate" and not trust guys for what they do but damn!...so, do guys not mean anything bad by what they do?


Some do some dont, depends on the situation, sometimes we just dont seem to think.
You have every right to hate! The question is does it helping you? Do you feel better that way?


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Bored Alien said:


> They're just living their lives. No need to judge them and cast labels on them out if bitterness that you made a mistake.


Hmph, sometimes its better not to saying anything, we dont know the content of every individual and what they have been through

Especially on the one you were pointing it out to.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> I wish guys would stop doing this, because this is why women initially don't trust what any guy says in these situations.


Do girls really cant feel who is sincere and who isnt?

Edit: is this even the right way to ask this grammarly? :b


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I've only ever done it with one person though, so...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No. Why would I lose interest in someone after doing the no pants dance?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I wish guys would stop doing this, because this is why women initially don't trust what any guy says in these situations.


I'm starting to feel like only other guys can spot who these guys are. Why do you ladies have such a hard time knowing who is a pu**y hunting douche and who isn't? It's so obvious.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Umpalumpa said:


> Do girls really cant feel who is sincere and who isnt?
> 
> Edit: is this even the right way to ask this grammarly? :b


Most times you can tell, but sometimes people are so manipulative, and thorough, that there's no way to tell if they're genuine or not. It also depends on if the girl is gullible or not(and how much she _wants_ to believe).

Ps(since you asked). You could've removed "do" in the beginning, or changed it to "Can girls really not feel/tell who's sincere and who isn't?", for example.



RelinquishedHell said:


> I'm starting to feel like only other guys can spot who these guys are. Why do you ladies have such a hard time knowing who is a pu**y hunting douche and who isn't? It's so obvious.


Nah. Women can usually tell(some better than others). Some guys really put on an act, though. I'm not talking about one night here. I'm talking weeks or even months of lying and acting sweet and in love, and then leaving the girl right after sex.

I've never been "fooled" like that myself, but I've known girls who have. It's pretty sick.

It's a pretty ****ty world where you have to assume that a guy is lying as a starting point. And then guys wonder why many girls want to wait with sex. Not very surprising.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Umpalumpa said:


> Hmph, sometimes its better not to saying anything, we dont know the content of every individual and what they have been through
> 
> Especially on the one you were pointing it out to.


I don't really see your point.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

Never had sex, but I don't see any reason why I would lose interest in them. I'd already have to have a very strong interest just to have sex in the first place.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I used to sweet talk girls I met online just so I could get phone sex....I've done it lots of times in the past with success.Afterwards, I wouldn't even answer their calls or reply to their texts....meh, they were just pieces of meat to me...I'm not self centered like that anymore...


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Nope. Despite my attitude on this forum most of the time, I'm a very loving person. 

I've sometimes fantasized about a woman just slightly shorter than myself (though we'd make it work if she was taller), who I could spend time dancing with. We'd both be awkward about it most likely, but we'd have a good time learning and being close to each other. Maybe we'd go out for dinner, and when we got back if we were in the mood we'd have sex. That's pretty much making love and being playful the entire night if you know how to appreciate touch.

Other people would just look at all that as an obstacle between them and the end goal, and there's no giving love to them because they don't want it, anyway. We really need more people who like people as people instead of as means to an end, whether it's for a night or for a lifetime.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys love asking this question. Personally, no. I could never relate. Having sex with her wouldn't affect me in most ways, but it can distract from our emotional compatibility. If sexual compatibility is there, one might stay in the relationship long past its due date, sex becomes the binding factor rather than simply enjoying each other's personality. 

Getting sex is easy, but no matter how hard you try, finding someone you wholeheartedly like is no easy thing. Accordingly, a real relationship is my end game... sometimes. If it weren't, my feelings, objectified or not, still couldn't be as fickle.


----------



## Bored Alien (Feb 5, 2015)

Kind Of said:


> Other people would just look at all that as an obstacle between them and the end goal, and there's no giving love to them because they don't want it, anyway. We really need more people who like people as people instead of as means to an end, whether it's for a night or for a lifetime.


Other people enjoy different things from me? They must be bad people who want to use people.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

If it was just a hook up then yea I just wanted the girl to leave.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Zone said:


> Guys love asking this question. Personally, no. I could never relate. Having sex with her wouldn't affect me in most ways, but it can distract from our emotional compatibility. If sexual compatibility is there, one might stay in the relationship long past its due date, sex becomes the binding factor rather than simply enjoying each other's personality.
> 
> Getting sex is easy, but *no matter how hard you try, finding someone you wholeheartedly like is no easy thing.* Accordingly, a real relationship is my end game... sometimes. If it weren't, my feelings, objectified or not, still couldn't be as fickle.


Noticed this myself. Even in a whole building of people, there might be a handful who are more than pleasant to talk to. I see them online all the time and wonder where they're hiding.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I got played once really good before I met my husband. Some men lie so well it's hard to tell they aren't genuinely interested. He put the time in, dated me for weeks. There were good dinners and social outings with friends. I was so young I didn't know the game. But I learned quickly. As soon as he ditched me and went with another girl I acted like I didn't care whatsoever even though it hurt a LOT. It happened as soon as he took my virginity, out the door he went. I dressed to kill and went to every event and made sure I was shining in the crowd, and he came back around. I acted mildly yet barely interested for a short time and then ditched him for his friend instead. I left with him from a party my ex was at and the look on his face was priceless. I let it slip that I wasn't impressed with my ex's skills at all, was rather disappointed and didn't enjoy it at all. He came out looking the fool instead of me. A running joke in our mutual circle and he knew it. He ended up chasing me for awhile which made him look desperate. If I was going to be played I was d*mn sure going to make sure I didn't look the fool in front of everyone we knew. I felt he deserved it for taking something so precious from me and throwing it away like it was nothing. Men that do this have no idea the damage they do to women. Nor do they care as long as they get what they want out of it. So I say whatever they get in return is only fair. What goes around comes around


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

:sus


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Most times you can tell, but sometimes people are so manipulative, and thorough, that there's no way to tell if they're genuine or not. It also depends on if the girl is gullible or not(and how much she _wants_ to believe).


https://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&s...twIwAw&usg=AFQjCNE6VI1_aZz1k-ly9nzCJ-MLcHGy5A


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

In my situation it wasn't so much losing interest as it was knowing that it was a mistake as soon as it was over. However I think that if in different circumstances I would say no I would not lose interest.


----------



## Kcnca (Jan 26, 2013)

hmmmm....


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Only if the sex was really, really bad or his penis was very small.


*ahem* this. Also if his personality changes....or attitude, that can be a huge turn off.


----------



## Doobage (Dec 20, 2014)

Never had sex, but most guys have instantly lost interest in me when they realized I wanted to wait. I wish I had some sort of X-ray vision that would tell me immediately if the end goal of the man in front of me was to get down my pants (or up my skirt, which is what I'm usually wearing lol). Then I could tell him where to go on the spot, no harm done. I don't have much self-esteem, but I don't think that any "wham, bam, thank you ma'am" types deserve my attention.

As for me I'm 99% sure I wouldn't lose interest after having sex, because it would have been well into the relationship and I would already have a strong attachment to him, hopefully as strong as his to me. Even if the sex was bad, I'd live. I've gone so long as a virgin that I value other things instead. Fun times together outside of the bedroom, a good kiss, even a close hug...*sigh*


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks "I'm only interested in casual sex" would be quite a difficult thing to say to someone?


(Disclaimer - I am not, in any way, excusing lying or manipulation)


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "I'm only interested in casual sex" would be quite a difficult thing to say to someone?
> 
> (Disclaimer - I am not, in any way, excusing lying or manipulation)


No, not to someone's face at least.
It's awfully awkward and usually a painful thing to say


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> No, not to someone's face at least.
> It's awfully awkward and usually a painful thing to say


I agree.

(Just to clarify: I meant difficult for the person saying it, not sure if you did too....but it's kind of one and the same anyway)


----------



## Doobage (Dec 20, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "I'm only interested in casual sex" would be quite a difficult thing to say to someone?
> 
> (Disclaimer - I am not, in any way, excusing lying or manipulation)


It might seem like an odd thing to say but personally I would have great respect for someone so up front about his intentions. There's absolutely nothing wrong with wanting casual sex. What's wrong is pretending that you want something more in order to trick someone into bed. There are enough men/women out there who are also just looking for casual sex so I don't know why anyone would need to lie.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Doobage said:


> It might seem like an odd thing to say but personally I would have great respect for someone so up front about his intentions. There's absolutely nothing wrong with wanting casual sex.


 What if it was someone you had strong feelings for and really, really wanted a relationship with?

Essentially they're saying:_ "I would have sex with you, but I don't want a relationship with you"_

Would you be hurt, insulted or angry?

^It seems like it has the potential to be very hurtful, and hurting people (even unintentionally) is something that seems unwise to do because there's no telling how they might react.



> What's wrong is pretending that you want something more in order to trick someone into bed. There are enough men/women out there who are also just looking for casual sex so I don't know why anyone would need to lie.


I agree.


----------



## Doobage (Dec 20, 2014)

TicklemeRingo said:


> What if it was someone you had strong feelings for and really, really wanted a relationship with?
> 
> Essentially they're saying:_ "I would have sex with you, but I don't want a relationship with you"_
> 
> ...


I would be upset of course, but far less hurt than I would be if I was used for sex and then dumped.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Doobage said:


> I would be upset of course, but far less hurt than I would be if I was used for sex and then dumped.


Oh it would definitely be preferable to being misled/used, I agree.

Personally if I knew someone had feelings for me I feel really bad telling them I just wanted casual sex. The thought of embarrassing them would embarrass me. It would feel like maybe just adding insult to injury. _"I'm afraid I'm going to have to reject you....any chance of a **** though?" 
_
(still wouldn't lie to get sex though...probably just try and avoid them and hope they stop liking me :b)


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Am I the only one who thinks "I'm only interested in casual sex" would be quite a difficult thing to say to someone?
> 
> (Disclaimer - I am not, in any way, excusing lying or manipulation)


It's easy to say that. It's hard for a guy to find anyone who wouldn't reject them on the spot for their honesty. For several reasons.

1. Women interested in casual sex can afford to be much pickier and 'date' way up, say on the 1 - 10 scale, they can get guys several numbers higher than them, or guys with money who will spend spend spend for them. So unless you have beauty or cash or lots of charm, you have pretty much no chance with the honest approach. They are offering a sure thing, their sex, what are you offering in return? Just you, your d***? There is an oversupply of that, you aren't special just being you. They are special just being them though, a woman offering sex. They have more intrinsic value, are in high demand, and you aren't.

2. Women interested in casual sex are already busy doing it with a few favorites they've found that do it really well for them. Get in line and refer to #1

For most guys getting casual sex is harder than getting dates. So they go along with it or pretend to be interested in dating in order to get sex.

A good reason to legalize prostitution - guys could get this out of their system reliably and only date when they actually wanted to instead of playing women for sex.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm the opposite. Sex causes me to fall in love.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Yup. Last person I had sex with. Ironically also my first. Was not into it, but eh I got her off so that's something.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Same, usually sex strengthens the bond for me.


+1


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm still waiting! But my best friend at Uni was THE 'stud'. Good looking to the point of absurdity. Funny, clever, interesting, talented.. He got so many girls. What was funny thought was the really 'hot' girls. He'd get infatuated, and almost always they'd resist... the first time they met! But by the second time around, or for a few, the third. He'd have his way. I never, ever, saw him fail. But the moment he'd screw a girl that was it, on to the next one. By the first year he had a group of girls that despised him! Girls make me laugh they go for this type of guy knowing exactly what will happen then cry that the guy has 'used' them. You want something more then choose more carefully. Only insanely hot girls get guys like that and can settle them down. My mate put it as 'they're just like porn for me, nice release but I wouldn't jerk to the same girl' or something like that. It seems fair to me he'd want to act like that when there were so many women available to him. Girls judge 'studs' in a good way but then don't want them to act like a stud?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

It doesn't make sense to me why would you share your soul with someone you're going to lose interest iN........ Humans :bash


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

felicshagrace said:


> Opposite really. Why? Do men lose interest?...cause they always seem to be gone all of the sudden after sex.


Those are the men who weren't there for the right reasons. Actually, don't even call them men because that's a boy.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends. Let's just say I learned that girls can have hair on their ***.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

MoveAlong91 said:


> Those are the men who weren't there for the right reasons. Actually, don't even call them men because that's a boy.


On point!


----------



## Doobage (Dec 20, 2014)

Riri11 said:


> It doesn't make sense to me why would you share your soul with someone you're going to lose interest iN........ Humans :bash


This!


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Came for the poll, left disappointed.


----------



## Snugglie (Aug 13, 2012)

No. 

But I don't enjoy sex much (too complicated) and would only partake if the other party really wanted it, and I would need to be considerably interested in them before agreeing.


----------



## kaspenpiedad (Feb 10, 2015)

Well, I've been having sex with my boyfriend for a little under two years, and I'm still _very_ interested.


----------



## Gaige (May 11, 2015)

I don't enjoy any sexual activity without romantic feelings.
I tried rebounds and they leave me feeling incredibly empty.


----------

